# Looking for pot filler used or new



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, looking for a deck mounted pot filler, used or new. Good condition and under $100. 
Please pm if so.

Cheers.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is T&S Brass unit for 105 bucks. http://www.webstaurantstore.com/t-s-b-0585-18-deck-mounted-pot-filler/510B0585.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

And if you want to be real cheap about it here is a no name unit for under 55 bucks. http://www.restaurantequipmentsolutions.com/CENT-C-F-1S18.html


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What? Those aren't Chicago, Ron...Oh that's right, he said CHEAP!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> What? Those aren't Chicago, Ron...Oh that's right, he said CHEAP!


 And he said deck mounted, the current Chicago facuet catalog only has wall mounted pot fillers.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ron
How about a 
50-LESSSPT317CP
with a
DJ18JKABCP
and a
E31JKABCP?


----------

